# 2001 ISOM's



## sgoselin (Dec 12, 1997)

I have begun to acquire some 2001 Havanas for aging. So far everything I have found at least looks great. Way too young to smoke yet and some with ammonia, but very promising. As comparison I have have a box of H. Upmann #2's from 2/00 that are very light. I just received a box fron 1/01 that are very dark and oily looking. The same with Monte #2, RASS and some Por Laranaga PC's in cabinet. All dark, oily and very good looking. As always it will take time to prove out. It's always a crap shoot. How about anyone else? Any opinions on 2001 yet? 

I am what I am.


----------



## funkymunky (Jan 1, 2000)

From the limited amount that I have seen and smoked I think that '01 had some really good stuff. I have a box of SD#4 from feb 01 that look and smoke very well right now. Unfortunetly they are heading into the sick period so they made thier way to the botton of the humidor! I have also tried some monte#2s and they were alright, not much body, but had the flavour. Also have some cohiba robustos that I have not tried but look real good. So far so good!


----------



## jsl (Dec 12, 1997)

I have not yet smoked a 2001, but I do have a few boxes in the humi-- BBF cabs, MC LEM robustos, RAGs-- they all look great!


----------



## ESP (Jan 1, 2000)

*RE: Partagas Serie D (as in dynamite)*


----------



## mcgoospot (Jan 1, 2000)

I have a bunch of 2001's: Bolivar Corona Gigante (one of the best churchills I've ever smoked), R&J Ex. #4 (not as dark and oily as the box 0f 1999's), Cohiba Siglo IV (look great but have not smoked yet), Hoyo Epicure #2(ditto with the Cohiba). In addition, the Punch Punch are not as dark ad by box from 00 nor are my box of Bolivar Royal Coronas. The Monte #2 box from 1/01 is nowhere near as dark as the box I have from 1998 but I tried one the other day and it tasted great. Great draw (not as tight as the 98's) and just as flavorful. Lastly, I have a box of Saint Luis Rey lonsdales. My other box of these is from 1999-extremely tightly packed and tough to smoke. If the whole box of 2001's is like the one I had yesterday then I'll be one happy camper- perfect draw(yes, Cuba can make a lonsdale that draws properly), perfect burn and great taste. Good luck. mcgoospot


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

the oldest thread in this forum.
an interesting one to look back on.
sgoselin and mcgoospot, what are your thoughts now?


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Good thread to bump.

I would like to hear what they think of these cigars now as well. 

Six years later is a bit of time.


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Lucky if the cigars survived this long... :ss


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

I close to finishing a box of '01 Lanceros that I thought were just so-so; the newer ones blew these away. I have box of '01 Monarchs that I just adore, so go figure. I find with 01's you really have to inspect the cigars first to see how they're rolled. The rolling issues are what I find the biggest downfall with 01's; not the tobacco quality.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

mosesbotbol said:


> I close to finishing a box of '01 Lanceros that I thought were just so-so; the newer ones blew these away. I have box of '01 Monarchs that I just adore, so go figure. I find with 01's you really have to inspect the cigars first to see how they're rolled. The rolling issues are what I find the biggest downfall with 01's; not the tobacco quality.


Not the CONTROLADOs surely? They rank amongst the best cigars I've smoked to date.


----------



## BobbyRitz (Nov 25, 2006)

2001 BBF's are really good. I've smoked two from my SLB.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

BobbyRitz said:


> 2001 BBF's are really good. I've smoked two from my SLB.


I have to agree with you there.

The ones from dress boxes and SLBs have been spot on great tasting cigars.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Corona Gigante said:


> Not the CONTROLADOs surely? They rank amongst the best cigars I've smoked to date.


On the Monarchs or Lanceros?


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

I probably have a dozen or so boxes from 01 currently. This topic appeared on another board recently. 01's are the bomb! The tobacco quality is outstanding as well as the blends. For the most part the construction has been very good also. 

I thought the 01 (reinspected) Lanceros were outstanding also. I've not had a new one to compare, but I've never had any new cigar that tasted better than an 01 to my taste buds.:2 Like all Cuban cigars, I'm sure there were batches of the 01 Lanceros that were better than others too.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

mosesbotbol said:


> On the Monarchs or Lanceros?


Lanceros. I picked up a box from you know who when they opened their new store late last year and they were outstanding.


----------



## mcgoospot (Jan 1, 2000)

2001 Siglo IVs are awesome right now. The only things I still have left from that post are the sig IVs and a few Monte #2s. What I learned from this post was that I much prefer the lighter wrapper cigars than the darker ones. I find the taste of the cigar is less impactred by lighter wrappers than darker ones. I've recently purchased a bunchof '01 stuff: Upmann #2s, Sig IIIs and IVs, CoRos, BRCs and BBFs-all are wonderful smokes!!! '01 was IMHO a great year. Cuba had finally cought up with demand after the boom years of 1997-2000. The H2000 experiment was over. Quality was good. In addition you newbies may notice that cigars of that era (and before) went through a sick period where they smelled and tasted of amonia somewhere in their first 18 months of life. I have not smoked a cigar rolled after mid-2003 that has smelled 0r tasted of amonia. Something is being done to these newer cigars to eliminate the amonia period and make them much more smokable when young. My concern, as with others I hold in high esteem, is how well these newer cigars will age-only time will tell!!!


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

Corona Gigante said:


> Lanceros. I picked up a box from you know who when they opened their new store late last year and they were outstanding.


Yup! :tu


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

i have a box of principes from 01
they're gorgeous and have great flavor.
but they're plugged


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

LiteHedded said:


> i have a box of principes from 01
> they're gorgeous and have great flavor.
> but they're plugged


SCDH El Principes from '01?
Mine are not plugged in the least and are absolutely sublime.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

j6ppc said:


> SCDH El Principes from '01?
> Mine are not plugged in the least and are absolutely sublime.


:tpd:
These are sooo good and I have not had a problem with one yet.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

j6ppc said:


> SCDH El Principes from '01?
> Mine are not plugged in the least and are absolutely sublime.


:tpd:

Inspect the box before buying!


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

j6ppc said:


> SCDH El Principes from '01?
> Mine are not plugged in the least and are absolutely sublime.


Agreed, some were a little tight, but I can't remember many being plugged and I only have one left! Swear these have "orange peel" hidden somewhere half way through :ss


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

mine are definitely plugged
but I'm happy for you guys


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

LiteHedded said:


> i have a box of principes from 01
> they're gorgeous and have great flavor.
> but they're plugged


I picked up a box on sale just before Christmas last year. Nothing but a fading memory now.


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmm well

i have to respectfuly disagree with all in regards to how 01's are smoking...mine any how are still a bit youthful in a lot of ways.

as to taste well their is a ton and this is good...but i feel my few open boxes of 01's are just about but not quite "there" yet. most of my 01's remain untried.

derrek


----------



## mcgoospot (Jan 1, 2000)

dvickery said:


> hmmmmmmmmmmmmm well
> 
> i have to respectfuly disagree with all in regards to how 01's are smoking...mine any how are still a bit youthful in a lot of ways.
> 
> ...


oh i agree that they are not "there" yet. My point is that they taste very good now and should get better.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

I have several boxes of 2001s that are coming around nicely. Some of the standouts are a few boxes of RASS, Cohiba Lanceros, Cohiba Robustos, Bolivar Lonsdales, ERDM Coronas Grandes, Hupman Super Coronas, and Punch SS2s.


----------



## Mikes (Apr 6, 2004)

mcgoospot said:


> In addition you newbies may notice that cigars of that era (and before) went through a sick period where they smelled and tasted of amonia somewhere in their first 18 months of life. I have not smoked a cigar rolled after mid-2003 that has smelled 0r tasted of amonia. Something is being done to these newer cigars to eliminate the amonia period and make them much more smokable when young. My concern, as with others I hold in high esteem, is how well these newer cigars will age-only time will tell!!!


Good observation:tu


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

dvickery said:


> hmmmmmmmmmmmmm well
> 
> i have to respectfuly disagree with all in regards to how 01's are smoking...mine any how are still a bit youthful in a lot of ways.
> 
> ...


Hmmmm, I think we have had this discussion before.My point was not that all 01's are ready for smoking, but that the quality is high. I have to respectfully disagree with the statement 01's are not ready for smoking. Different cigars age and mature faster than others. Some of my 01's are smoking fantastic, but I'm not touching others. Punch SS #2 aren't even close. 01 Romeo Belicosos are already excellent, not to say they won't get better. Storage also plays a big role and I know how you age your cigars Derrek. You really slow down the aging process more than most. It's probably the best way for long term aging. Mine are not sealed airtight, with no light, and cold temps. I have a hard time maintaining under 75 dgrees in Fl. IMO, Personal taste, storage, and the 01 cigar in question determine if they are ready or not.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

My Lancero's from 01 are really good right now, not as good as the 99's but have A LOT of promise


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Fredster said:


> Punch SS #2 aren't even close.


I totally agree with that. But, in 10 years they will be killer!


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

chibnkr said:


> I totally agree with that. But, in 10 years they will be killer!


I like how the HDM DC came out but I think a few more years will do them better.


----------

